
What is Google waiting to make official the support of Android apps on ChromeOS? - kevin2r
With the web getting all sort of improvements at a very fast pace, and wasm to set the stable version in Q1 2017, are they hesitating on the Android compatibility idea and plan to keep only web apps?
======
crispytx
Yeah what's up with that? I kept hearing all this stuff about "Andromeda OS",
and then nothing.

~~~
on_and_off
Nothing about Andromeda comes from google at this point.

I am inclined to believe that there is indeed a big android related project
going on at google. Android Police reported this first and they usually don't
make that many articles without a reliable source.

However there can be a huge difference between what this project ends up being
and what Android polices writers understood it was.

